# Digging in garden



## Sharrich (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi can anyone help our Viszla is driving us crazy with digging
Any ideas to make him stop as my husband is now talking about
Getting rid of him help


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Is he left outside for long periods of time? While digging is natural for dogs and they often do it more so when they're young, it can definitely be a behavior that stems from them being bored.

Ideas:

Give him a place he's allowed to dig. Some on this forum have built small sandboxes in the backyard.
If he's left outside by himself, stop letting him out unattended. We supervise Ruby whenever she goes out and if she digs we tell her "no digging!".


----------



## Kay8 (Jan 9, 2013)

Perhaps you've tried this already, but can you give him a designated digging spot? Redirect him by burying tasty things in that corner, and then reinforce that it's okay to dig there, but not elsewhere?


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Please don't freak out

and Willow was a digging machine

I stopped it 2 days 

no punishments verbal or worse 

Mark the spots use his firehose 

and no disrespect my Lady

Have your Hubby Piss/ leak could not find the words 

where he or she was digging in

This works 5th dog doing so

and Poor Mrs. Anderson Views ;D

I swear it works

and I love fresh air 

but even Me'

I cannot share this pic but Mrs Anderson has the book set ;D

trust me


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

You have to supervise better until they finally get the idea... no digging. Willie was a big digger for a while when I first brought him home. More or less constant supervision fixed the problem. He doesn't seem interested in digging any more... not at all. 

But I did have to watch him all the time (for a while)!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Clear sign of a real outside raised dog 8) mother taught him well. 
Most are indoor dogs and rarely learn the finer art of hiding and digging up a fine bone. 

The antidote is to set up an area in the garden dedicated to digging. Hide a nice bone and let the dog find it. Do this repeatedly and then the dog will always go to the same spot. 
Anywhere else it gets corrected and redirected to the digging pit. 

We hose him down with the garden hose if diggs anywhere near the vegetables. 

* what do you mean by "getting rid of him"?
Keep the dog engaged and it will not dig.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

I kept Savannah on a leash while she was in her digging phase. When she started digging, I would stand on top of spot and tell her to leave it.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Get rid of Him to me 

He will some day quit on you

if he stops this easy

I rotate zero mates 

the others could leave in bunches 

as each color has gifts and abilities to feed me :-*

The Doggy's stay moods and feeling change

all is earned with great mates

and I mean Dogs ;D 

Off topic like cars airplanes and couches none fit?

You ask for extra large sofa and they give a Viking a chair ;D :


----------

